# Hi I'm new here!



## shazann

Hi I'm new to this site. I am from Auckland New Zealand. I have a nearly two year old son and I am currently 7 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome :wave:

Congratulations! X


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## juhnayrae

Welcome and congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Robingf83

Hello! I'm new as well


----------



## Fruitymeli

Hi and welcome :)


----------



## lisabrown34

Welcome :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## athensfroggy

I am new to bnb. We are on our second month of ttc after being on bcp for 10 years. Still hopeful things will move along eventually.


----------

